# Critique My Appaloosa Mare!



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't like appaloosas, but this horse is gorgeous.I'm not the best at conformation, but I don't see any major faults in her. I think you should be able to do anything you want with her good luck!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PastureSongs (May 27, 2013)

I think she's stunning.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is a very , very nicely built mare. the only thing is that she appears to have a club foot, front left. hard to tell about the front right as I can't see it that well. her pasterns are a bit upright. otherwise, she's darn near perfect!!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't have anything critique wise but she looks really nice - totally not what I was expecting when I opened this thread.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I want her! She's gorgeous.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

VERY nice horse altogether. she looks like she will make a nice jumper (do bring her along correctly). She appears to have enough shoulder to do the job with her front end and the right sort of angulation behind to have some scope. 

Nice animal.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What a really REALLY cute mare!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful mare!!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Really lovely mare and I would not have guessed appy based on her build. I see no reason she shouldn't be able to jump. She is nicely balanced front to rear, neck ties in nice, legs appear clean, and she appears in excellent condition.

If I were to nit pick, and all is minor, but for me she is just a touch long in the back and I wouldn't mind more substance of bone. Her pasterns are more upright than I like too, but once again fairly minor and I think this girl should be able to go any direction you want to take her.... Including my house


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is a very nice horse. I am also seeing a slight club foot and upright pasterns. Nothing to be too concerned about. Good luck. Shalom


----------

